#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

## shakmed

Dear Friends !!

In continuation of my spread sheets series for various engineering disciplines of Oil-Gas Industry, here is my gift for Drilling Engineers too - *Drilling Calculation* *Spreadsheets*. May be you are having some of these from elsewhere, but it gives me great  pleasure to compile all these at one place. I did not delete the  references of original makers of these spreadsheets, if it is there, so _all  the credit goes to original makers of these calculation spread sheets  only._ Kudos to those developers !!!

Here is the list of contents - a great collection of 40 worksheets among which many worksheets contain multiple sheets : *(.rar file size 3.027 MB**)

*  01_General Formulae.xls
02_Drilling Calculation.xls
03_Assortment of Mini Applications.xls
04_Pressure Drops & Others.XLS
05_SRB Hydraulic Programs.xls
06_Hydraulics Worksheet.xls
07_Nowsco Calculation Sheets.xls
08_BASIC MUD  REPORTv1.5.xls
09_MudEng2.55.xls
10_Simple Mud Engineerv1.22.xls
11_MUD MIXING.XLS
12_Hydraulic Calculations & Mudpump.xls
13_Spot Heavy Mud.xls
14_Mud Motors, Jets & Surveys.xls
15_Floating Casing.xls
16_Lubricate and Bleed Procedure.xls
17_Maximum Casing Pressure and Pit Gain.xls
18_Critical Rotary Speed.xls
19_Drill String Design.xls
20_Filling the Hole.xls
21_Volumetric Method.xls
22_Well Control.xls
23_Well Control Worksheet-Surface BOP.xls
24_Randy Smith Kill.xls
25_Kill Sheet IWCF.XLW
26_Shell Kill.xls
27_Kill Sheet7.xls
28_Kill Sheet1.xls
29_WELL CONTROL DATA SHEET for DIRECTIONAL WELLS  Wt. &  Wt. METHOD.xls
30_WELL CONTROL DATA SHEET for DRILLER'S METHOD.xls
31_WELL CONTROL DATA SHEET for VERTICAL WELLS  Wt. & Wt. METHOD.xls
32_IDEAL KICK REMOVAL.XLS
33_Well Control.xls
34_Cement Calculations.XLS
35_CASING CEMENTING.xls
36_CEMENT.XLS
37_PRIMARY CEMENTATION.XLS
38_PUMPING RATES FOR CEMENT SPACERS.XLS
39_Buckling & Wellhead Load After Cementing.XLS
40_Squeeze Cementing Job.xls

And here are the links :

_Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If you are interested, you may find my series of spreadsheets for other engineering disciplines here :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And watch for part-II of most of these. Enjoy !!!See More: Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please share in 4shared.com

----------


## shakmed

> please share in 4shared.com



Dear BOUGHELOUM !! Please go through original post. I have appended 4shared link.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you man

----------


## Jasem

Very good Very good
Many thanks dear shakmed

----------


## jaalvarez

thanks very great aport

----------


## nnreddy

Lot of thanks for sharing.
Thanks
NNREDDY

----------


## pankajbhavnani

thanks man, u are a gem

----------


## infonexus

Thanks Allot dude...it would help me...
i recently got a job of drilling ....

----------


## ahmadhosseini

thanks

----------


## sun_zlh

thanks

----------


## rigjoker

Thanks a lot!! That's a big help.

----------


## arnolds

thanks guy....

See More: Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

----------


## Olympic

Thanks so much.

----------


## huifa

both links are dead link, could you upload it again pls, thanks

----------


## nphcuong

Thanks alot..this is very good documents.

----------


## checambron

es oficial, eres mi heroe

----------


## shakmed

> es oficial, eres mi heroe



tks dear.

----------


## oxygen21

@shakmed.... >>>> I just download ur file. This is GOLD for me. Thank you very much

----------


## shakmed

> @shakmed.... >>>> I just download ur file. This is GOLD for me. Thank you very much



I m happy *oxygen21* that my sharing is useful for u.

I encourage all new members like u to share their treasure of knowledge too instead of just keeping asking for something and that thing from time to time !!!

----------


## Woodrow

Danke&#161;&#161;&#161;

----------


## Smiley Nagaarjun

thank u dear...

----------


## harnesh

Hello,

The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much

----------


## shakmed

> Hello,
> 
> The links are dead. Could anyone of u assist in re-uploading it. Thanking you guys so much



4shared link is still functional.

----------


## kpalani_86

Thank you.... usefull

See More: Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

----------


## milanais

please shakmed, send me the Drilling Calculation Spreadsheets 
moumoubou77@gmail.com

its very important for me
thank's

----------


## Luiz Souza

Thanks, you're THE MAN!

----------


## shakmed

> Thanks, you're THE MAN!



Yup, I m da man not woman ... lolz. I believe in sharing without asking any thing in return ! You also become MAN and share whatever you have worth sharing, dear  !!

----------


## AdibaNasir

Unable to fine rar.file to download

----------


## astec83

The links dont work for me  :Frown:  ....Please help!

----------


## shakmed

Dear Friends !

I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of   4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the   thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or   their net connection. For the help of such people, I am including one   more link from my Google Drive for DRILLING CALCULATIONS SPREADSHEETS. Here are   the two links including earlier one too :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Both the links are freely downloadable and no password is required. Hope it will eradicate your worries. 

And wait for further parts too in near future. Njoy !

----------


## suga2009

Thanks

----------


## xbone

Kool man!

----------


## drillerotai

tq...for great file

----------


## Naya Din

Pl. share me other link because it is not working. thanks

----------


## timdug

the links appear to be dead for me taking me to ad websites. Im on a mac using safari latest edition.

----------


## rewt

Hi All,



Is that drilling calculation spreadsheet still available for free download?..I have problem regarding download issue,I have tried several times but it seem the link didn't work.
So kindly ask from you guys who have download those file please share with me,..
Looking forward to hearing from you guys...


Cheers,See More: Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

----------


## rewt

Hi All,

Just recall my previously posted,now my problem was solve.
I have download those file,it quite usefull.
@Shakmed,appreciated with ur job man and many thanks for ur kindness to share this valuable stuffs for us.

Cheers,

rewt

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## army06

Thank you

----------


## lufs

Thank You All. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Polymer

Good job. Thank You.

----------


## vodich123

Excellent. Thanks a lot!

----------


## rbenyamina

Please to share the link again.

Thanks

----------


## Bret Friend

I was unable to open the links.  Is this something than can be reopened?

----------


## johnnyky

liks doesnt work, please update links!!!

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

want calculation for the ball valve torque.  I want calculation for the break away torque & dynamic torque for the ball valve with the lever operated.  Kindly help me.  ball valve details are as follows: 4" inch & 300# pressure class.  kindly urgent help.

----------


## EngHatim

link doesn't work

could u please share it again 

thanks

----------


## Hunter1

> Dear Friends !
> 
> I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of   4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the   thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or   their net connection. For the help of such people, I am including one   more link from my Google Drive for DRILLING CALCULATIONS SPREADSHEETS. Here are   the two links including earlier one too :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, you are a life saver.See More: Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets

----------


## sld312

Dear friends,
I am interested in these formulas but unfortunately I couldn't download them.
Could you please send me or put another link.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## bawerito

the link is broken I cant reach download link. Could you help please?

----------


## sld312

Dear friend,
Thanks a lot.
Regards,

----------


## JMIM

Thanks

----------


## sesshoumaro

thank you

----------


## shakmed

Hi Friends !

Your request mails brought me back. Pl find _4shared and Google Drive links for "Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets".
Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page. 

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pl see first post in the thread for details of Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets._

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

Here are the other latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets. You can visit other disciplines' spreadsheets also as below :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------

